# A day in the life of a Haunter



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hubby (a trucker) got home last night around midnight, I woke up about the same time.

3AM rolls around and he says "Why don't we go out and work on the Hellbillies and Exorcist room? We have lights out there."

Hell, why not? There's no reason that we HAVE to wait for sunrise. We proceed to bundle up (it was 40 degrees F) and head out into the night and had a great time working on both scenes. We made fantastic progress while doing our best to use our 'indoor voices' considering the hour and the fact that we were working between 5 to 12 feet away from our neighbors bedroom window in the middle of the night heheh.

While the Exorcist room went pretty easy, we had some issues with the porch Hellbillys but managed to work them out in time.

We would occasionally duck back into the house to warm back up but kept going back out and before we knew it, the sun came up. This wasn't a good thing because it gave us a good view of how badly our Spider Room tent had fallen over (after several attempts to shore it up and make it work). We knew that we would have to just bite the bullet and replace our $10 cheapie tent with exactly what we built our Exorcist room from...A solid framed canopy. Cost: $130. Most times, when you buy cheap, you get cheap and this was a perfect example of it.

We spent the morning removing the cheap-crap-tent, salvaged materials and then erected the new solid canopy. About this time, Friends/helpers showed up. Hubby went on to get them to help with other parts of our haunt while I decorated the Spider Room. I was wanting to finish up with the webcaster gun but I just couldn't go on. I was exhausted, sore and just plain hurting. I didn't want to do a half-assed job so I'll just have to finish that this weekend.

We caved in at about 3PM this afternoon. 12 hours after starting, we made great progress but right now hubby is snoring on the couch after eating 2 Excedrin and I'm sitting at my computer desk sore all over. Head to toe.

But it's a 'good sore" if you know what I mean. 

Thus concludes A Day In The Life Of A Haunter.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That actually sounds like a whole lot of fun! I love that your husband enjoys it as much as you. So... romantic?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cassie, you and hubby's dedication shows very boldly in house and haunt...Nice work


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Great story. Sounds like a lot of fun. I love hearing things like this...spontaneous and self-rewarding.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh to have a spouse that enjoyed and was as dedicated to seeing your halloween plans through as you are...jealous....I got a good guy but he didn't grow up ToTing and just doesn't get halloween. 

Can't wait to see your yard haunt photos when you get a chance to update them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like night and early morning of a haunter. Cassie get some rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You crazy, girl (but in a good way).


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like the perfect time for Creatures of the night to put put their creatures of the night!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds like fun..
something I might do but I wouldn't get any help then.


----------

